# Help me out guys!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking to either rebuild the 316, or buy a 112 that we have a line on that has been totally restored as in "Blue Ribbon" or a 420 that we found with a snow blower and 60 inch deck but Lordie is it expensive and it still has that confounded Onan engine that I'm trying to distance myself from, or the last option is a zero turn...... But which model? I likes the 420 the best, but it has stuff on it such as the 3 point, that I'd never use, plus they want $3,800 ......... Ouch! Or is it a good deal? The unit is in really fine shape. Hmmm


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Not much to offer from this neck of the woods,for most for sale still in hibernation.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That's actually a good price,but you can always haggle with them. You may not think you would need the xtras,but they DO come in handy,at times! Better to have them,and not use them,a lot,than NOT have them if you need them!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> That's actually a good price,but you can always haggle with them. You may not think you would need the xtras,but they DO come in handy,at times! Better to have them,and not use them,a lot,than NOT have them if you need them!


Nah, I wouldn't need the 3 point or any of that on account of the fact that my 990- would fill that void if needed. I'm really starting to like the 112 series big time!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Then,I would say "get it!",and enjoy it!LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, here's the interesting part. The wife wants to spend 8 grand on a zero turn. I have a hard time with this.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Pros and cons gotta be weighed up for that kind of money!!!
Cheers


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't see 8 grand for a zero-turn,unless it's a Scag,or top of the line JD,etc. If all you want it for is mowing,and you have a large area,it might be reasonable. BUT..the cost of maintainance/parts for a zero-turn,vs a standard rider,can be quite a lot.I've seen the drive belts on some models as high as $65 +.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> .I've seen the drive belts on some models as high as $65 +.


Is that for the Zero turns?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Is that for the Zero turns?


A deck drive belt for many of the mid to large Ariens/Gravely zero turns are about $60. They are 130"+ and many times made from kevlar. They are good belts, but people about fill their pants when you tell them the price. I love a zero turn if all you plan to do is cut grass, but anything else a tractor would be a better bet. I have an Ariens 2148 XL Zoom (basically a Gravely 148 Z with orange paint) that I wouldn't give up for the world, but it is about worthless for anything but cutting grass.


----------

